# Residence permit vs. loss of citizenship



## Copeland (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding citizenship and the possibility to live in Germany as a foreign citizen:

Is there any restriction for an American to live in Germany while being an American citizen? Assume a couple where one partner is German, the other American. Given the consulate's website, Germany apparently does not like dual citizenship (unless for babies born to parents of different nationalities). Hence, if the two had a child, the child would be both, German and American, the parents only one or the other. I know that Americans can become German but Germany requires the person to give up his/her American nationality. What if the American doesn't want to do that? Is it possible for a family with one partner being American, one German, and the child both to live in Germany without being forced to become German (the parent) after a while?

I read about the residence permit (i.e. german-way. com/for-expats/living-in-germany/getting-a-residence-permit-for-germany), but couldn't find out whether that is a long-term option or only for a certain period of time.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is nothing that should "force" the American parent to take German citizenship. You can remain in Germany indefinitely as long as you went through the process to get a spouse visa as the spouse of a German citizen. Once in Germany, the American spouse would have an Aufenthaltserlaubnis (residence permit) and would have to renew that every once in a while - but you can live in Germany on that pretty much indefinitely. The main "inconvenience" is that you won't be able to vote in German elections. 

The kids can actually keep both nationalities. (They used to have to choose at age 18, but they did away with that years ago.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

